# Deteriorated Stem's On Dual Outlet, Dual Shut-Off Stop valve.



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

This was interesting, I was wondering what everyone's opinions were.
Let me break it down for ya. This was installed in a one bedroom apartment the tenant just moved in three weeks ago. She had a gallon of bleach stored under the kitchen sink along with a bunch of cleaning supplies. This valve was for the hot water and was not wet. The cold water valve was fine and showed no signs of deterioration.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I would guess, based on the teflon tape on the upper supply line connection, that it had leaked in the past. Was the cold valve chrome or rough brass?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Installbrass 1/4 turn. Done.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

um yes chemicals do cause problems. Replace what needs it and good to go.


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

rocksteady said:


> I would guess, based on the teflon tape on the upper supply line connection, that it had leaked in the past. Was the cold valve chrome or rough brass?


It was rough brass also..


----------

